# It's TAMBO TIME!!!!!!!!



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Got my bag in the mail today!

Thanks COMMON SENSE MAN!:rockon:


oops...didn't realize I posted in the wrong forum. Feel free to move as needed.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> Got my bag in the mail today!
> 
> Thanks COMMON SENSE MAN!:rockon:
> 
> oops...didn't realize I posted in the wrong forum. Feel free to move as needed.


That's OK. Keep it here. I'm looking forward to one of your detailed reviews.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> That's OK. Keep it here. I'm looking forward to one of your detailed reviews.


Uhoh....now the pressure is ON!:faint:


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well after having my first go at this stuff last night I can give a couple quick thoughts. Never had a pipe tobacco that I felt in my belly like a full bodied cigar. Now I have. Black tea and a hefty spice. Sharper than cinnamon maybe allspice or nutmeg. And a hint of non sweet caramel floating around in the background somewhere. That and at the halfway point of the bowl I had to put it down. Great stuff!:wacko:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I've only smoked about 1/3 of a bowl at a time at full strength. Just not a big fan of dizzying amounts of nic. I've been mixing it half and half with SWR with nice results.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I have tried it yet but it smells great!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Geeze, I'm almost running out already.........

Just kidding, but I do go through it pretty fast.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Tried my first bowl today...closest thing I've ever smoked in a pipe to a chewy chocolaty maduro cigar! I did a small bowl after reading about the strength. Great Stuff!!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Mine is currently resting in a Mason jar as I have a few tins I am working on already.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

WOW this stuff is great!!!!

Lots of nice thick smoke and what a taste.. spicy, earthy, smooth.. and lots of the Vitamin N that I love. So far I am three straight bowls in (2 in the tambo pipe and 1 in a cob) and I sprinkled some on top of some C&D Plantation Evening and all three have blown me away.

I ordered 2 prepped and one stick and I am already thinking I should of gotten more LOL.

Thanks again Jeff for all the work putting this together. I am glad a decided to give it a try.
Mike


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi from Bali,
Sorry to be running behind in my reading. Have been buying more great Tambolaka Tobacco in the field as now is the growing season on the island of fine tobacco in southern Indonesia. Glad all seem to be enjoying their new smoke. Thanks again to Jeff for making the connection between us all. Lots of new pipe tobacco and fine cigars aging and ready to be enjoyed. Let Jeff know when you are ready for a refill. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Looking very forward to lighting my first bowl from the latest of Jeff's GB!


----------

